# Metal Fitter / CNC machinist



## Lisa1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello!

my boyfriend is with me on my 457 visa without work limitations.
He made a 3,5 years apprenticeship as a machinist + another 4 years experience. his job was fitting, cnc programming, drilling and milling.

Will his german qualification be enough or does he have to get a special qualification to be recognised?

when checking job offers on the internet it's asked to "Hold a relevant Australian recognised trade qualification". if he has to do so - where and how?

thank you!!


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

I think, he can meanwhile find some thing (general job) where there are no restrictions.


----------



## tayyabpak (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Lisa,
Your boyfriend should check his occupation in ASRI on DIAC website. I think you have to get Australian Recognized Trades Certificate (ARTC) to get a licence to work in your occupation.

Regards,
Muhammad Tayyab,
Pakistan.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

tayyabpak said:


> Hello Lisa,
> Your boyfriend should check his occupation in ASRI on DIAC website. I think you have to get Australian Recognized Trades Certificate (ARTC) to get a licence to work in your occupation.
> Regards,
> Muhammad Tayyab,
> Pakistan.


+1
And he will have to get Australia OH&S qualifications as well.

It might be a bit hard for him for the next few years as there are plenty of well qualified, experienced local machinists getting laid off as the manufacturing and mining industries decline......

What else can he do....?


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Just send his resume. Don't mind those. If he is really qualified, there is a big chance tobhe hired.


Lisa1990 said:


> Hello!
> 
> my boyfriend is with me on my 457 visa without work limitations.
> He made a 3,5 years apprenticeship as a machinist + another 4 years experience. his job was fitting, cnc programming, drilling and milling.
> ...


----------

